# 1 member needed pulaski co. ga.



## huntin man (Sep 21, 2008)

We need 1 more member in our 280ac. QDM club dues are $475 total of 4 members. We have killed very nice deer on this lease and only shoot quality bucks we had a member back out at last minute so we need someone soon send me a PM or call at 229-402-9355 if you have any questions. I will try and attach pics of deer.


----------



## huntin man (Sep 23, 2008)

btt


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Where is the club located at in Pulaski Co?


----------



## huntin man (Sep 24, 2008)

*location*

about 12 miles south of hawkisville just off lower river rd.


----------



## huntin man (Sep 24, 2008)

btt


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey, I'm in this club.......


----------



## chevytk (Oct 9, 2008)

My names Kenny and I live in Peach county. What road is the land off of out of Hawkinsville?


----------



## Buckfever (Oct 9, 2008)

Man that's looks like a deal to me, just to far away. Good looking deer too.....BF


----------



## fire87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is the spot still open?


----------

